
The sky's gone dark: On Kessler Syndrome - jseliger
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2015/09/the-skys-gone-dark.html
======
russnewcomer
I'm not read enough to understand exactly how the Kessler Syndrome scenario
cstross proposes would interact with GPS, but significantly naval spending by
the Superpowers is the big powers is the major effect I can easily see. When
you have to protect undersea communication lines for military command and
control (assuming the Kessler Syndrome would be a convenient way for hostile
nations to launch attacks against other nation's orbital assets), meaning
drone warfare becomes untenable outside a direct LOS engagement if undersea
lines are not secured.

I also think there would be a major issue with weather satellites and
prediction, causing a significant investment to be made in weather radar and
alternative weather prediction and monitoring strategies.

